# First Videos from the WUSV 2010



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Another one...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I LOVED the first routine (Nico and Agent) gave me goosebumps!! What a BEAUTIFUL routine! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Found myself clapping at the end and I'm at work!!! :rofl: Better shut my office's door.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow. awesome..do you need more adjectives ?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just found out Nico and Agent got a 91 in Obedience.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish I was there! Any videos from USA team?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Love the first dog ( haven't watched the second yet). His send away was awesome.. where was this?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is the WUSV 2010 in Seville, Spain. It started today, so not many videos posted yet.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ahhh OK. So it looks like both were up for a SCH III ? Don't understand the change in dumbells though on the second one.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The Schutzhund III dumbbell is only used on the flat retrieve as it is very heavy. For the jumps, they use the Schutzhund I dumbbell.

Only Schutzhund III dogs compete at the Worlds.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, O.K. LOL I feel a bit dumb at the moment!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Another video this morning...


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

What score did the dog in the third video get? I know nothing about schutzhund and would like to learn. I noted the foot move in the stand stay (don't know the correct term yet). Would this result in a lower score and by a lot or a little? The performance in this video just blows me away. How on earth do people train such lightning speed in obedience? Would the dog's genetics be responsible for what looks to me like a calm mindfulness? How would people encourage both these traits--calmness and instant reaction in obedience when raising and training a schutzhund dog? If anyone would like to comment/explain, I'd be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

A just saw a dog that got 100 in OB, would love to see that routine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I LOVED the first routine (Nico and Agent) gave me goosebumps!! What a BEAUTIFUL routine! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Found myself clapping at the end and I'm at work!!! :rofl: Better shut my office's door.


I started clapping too!!! Haha.. 

I was impressed with their routine... the last send out and the platz...... wow...... if Stark ever did that, he'd get whatever he wanted for the rest of his life.... WOWZERS!

The whole thing was quite amazing!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wilhoit said:


> What score did the dog in the third video get? I know nothing about schutzhund and would like to learn. I noted the foot move in the stand stay (don't know the correct term yet). Would this result in a lower score and by a lot or a little? The performance in this video just blows me away. How on earth do people train such lightning speed in obedience? Would the dog's genetics be responsible for what looks to me like a calm mindfulness? How would people encourage both these traits--calmness and instant reaction in obedience when raising and training a schutzhund dog? If anyone would like to comment/explain, I'd be grateful. Thank you.


I think most, if not all is genetic. Yes, you can train a dog to excell in OB but really... after working with a Showline/Working line cross... and working hard!... I think this is partically genetic.

Biddable, drivey, calm, enjoys the work all play a role here and I think that can be seen from one generation to another. At least this is my understanding so far...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, number three is def. a favorite right now. Such tight and alert obedience!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think I may agree with you... the 3rd performance was spectacular!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful finishes on the 3rd video.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Here is the 100 point obedience routine.. very correct, very nice.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: Thank you so much for posting this!!!!!!! Watching this gave me goose bumps and makes want to work harder with Molly:toasting:


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Oh, Wow! Thank you! I am speechless after seeing the 4th one. I now know what kind of GSD I want in one or more years when I get another dog. That looked like a very high degree of biddability to me. My GSD had a fair amount, but it seems rare in the dogs in my area. You have raised my expectations!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

W... O... W....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Team from Spain, 100 Points in obedience!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

That is the same video you posted before ? Just making sure I am not going crazy!


----------



## myripchoco (Oct 22, 2010)

is there any video of Sharon Ronen's routine?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, Carolina and Lynn posted the same video. 

What a fine routine that was. Love the way he went after the dumbbell on the pickup.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Opps!!! Didn't realize Lynn had already posted it.  Sorry!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Results link
WUSV 2010 Sevilla : Sala de Prensa


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats just amazing! Really loved the last routine


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

That 100 point routine was just wow! It is absolutely amazing in every way the level of training achieved for that


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You can watch the WUSV competition live on:

Giralda TV - la televisin municipal de Sevilla

I was watching it this morning.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting the videos!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

C 98: Nice


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Now that is a beautiful German Shepherd.....even Ray Charles could see the beauty of that dog!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> Now that is a beautiful German Shepherd.....even Ray Charles could see the beauty of that dog!!


I surly like the dog and the routine and can I use your Quote if need be.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

mroutdoorsman said:


> That 100 point routine was just wow! It is absolutely amazing in every way the level of training achieved for that


I have a long winter ahead Im saving this one and the other for the the dumbbell work alone. I have a picture to strive for if two people can do it would be nice to make it 3


----------

